
There is mysterious ‘undocumented technology’ hidden on Intel computer chips - ycnews
https://metro.co.uk/2019/03/28/mysterious-undocumented-technology-hidden-intel-computer-chips-researchers-say-9044193/
======
karmakaze
Also I'm sure it's not some sort of advanced 'undocumented' technology. It's
just that the purpose and means of use are not publicly known. The 'tech' that
is used to implement it is likely mundane.

------
nothanksmydude
Bad article. Would appreciate more details into the unlocked capabilities

~~~
nilskidoo
Consider Jenna McLaughlin's reporting for the Intercept several years back,
concerning the GCHQ raid on the offices of the Guardian newspaper, and why
agents felt the need to physically destroy every computer in the building:

[https://theintercept.com/2015/08/26/way-gchq-obliterated-
gua...](https://theintercept.com/2015/08/26/way-gchq-obliterated-guardians-
laptops-revealed-intended/)

~~~
nothanksmydude
All I can think of is "the files are inside the computer!!!" from zoolander,
heh.

You're barking up the wrong tree though, being able to, for instance, analyze
the wear of electromigration from trackpad controllers in an attempt to
determine the most common branches, is a far cry from what this likely does.

That said, I would not be surprised if part of the function of this chip is to
in part prevent the above issue from happening so easily. It's likely quite
complicated and would have no place on a lot of smaller single purpose
controllers.

Back when we used to upgrade computers (before the intel malaise), we would
"torture" the old one by letting it generate random numbers until it failed.
The last "interesting" processor we tortured was a dual core AMD of some sort.
After that it simply started taking too long

------
sitzkrieg
Huh, tldr of Physical access and already fixed makes this quite an empty read

